# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  حل بعض المشاكل ومساراتها لجهاز Nokia c7-00اليكم بعض المسارات وأهم الأجزاء المسببة لبعض الأعطال والمش

## jazouli89

*اليكم بعض المسارات وأهم الأجزاء المسببة لبعض الأعطال والمشاكل في الجهاز الجديد  Nokia c7-00    نبدأ على بركة الله  أولا : مسار كبسة البور ولأجزاء المسببة لفصل مفتاح البور c7-00 *

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## jazouli89

*ثانيا : مسار كونكتر السيم وأهم الأجزاءالمسببة لعطل أدخل البطاقة طبعا بعد تبديل فلات البطاقة. *  *   * *ثالثا : توصيلات كونكتر البطارية   *

----------


## jazouli89

*رابعا : مسار كونكتر التاش أو شاشة اللمس وأهم الأجزاء المسببة لتعطله . *           *خامسا : مسار مدخل الشحن وأهم الأجزاء المسببة لتوقف الشحن .   *          *سادسا : مسار الجرس وأهم الأجزاء المسببة لتوقف صوت الرنين   *      *سابعا : مسار كونكتر الشاشة وأهم الأجزاء المسببة لعدم ظهور البيانات والشاشة البضاء والشاشة السوداء  *

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## bessy2008

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور

----------


## محمدالملحم

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## noaman22000

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سامح صلاح

بارك الله فيك

----------

